# Patriot 30" with a firebox grill!



## urbanredneck (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I finally bit the bullet and ordered up a serious piece of equipment- I'll miss my old Vertical propane smoker and the DDS that I built, but holy smokes is this thing awesome!!  I called up Mark from Patriot BBQ about putting something a little smaller than his normal 36 or 48" model, and wanted to add a grill on top of the firebox- Mark was super accommodating, and just over three weeks later, he delivered my Colorado built custom reverse flow BBQ! 

First: Build quality

The reason that I went with these guys is I saw one of their units locally here, and it even impressed the wife!  3/8" thick rolled steel on the main body, and 1/4" thick firebox.  Super clean welds, and includes steel wheels, commercial ball valve for the drain, and well thought out and balanced on all angles- can't tell you what this thing weighs, but gotta be 400lbs plus when we were rolling it off the trailer!  All in all, super build quality- plenty of coats of paint, and a gorgeous piece in the backyard.

Second: Reverse flow

I did a bunch of research on different types of smokers- almost went with a Backwoods party instead because of fuel efficiency and insulation, but wanted the real stick burning version instead, and wanted something that was still efficient with even cooking temps across the chamber- I've been incredibly impressed with it- still a little warmer across the firebox side, but overall it keeps and maintains temps really well, gotta love the thermal mass!  The other big advantage I've found with the reverse flow is it's almost like having a convection oven- the heat/smoke really moves through the chamber quickly- that hot air movement has cut my times down by probably 20%, and that's maintaining 225 or thereabouts the entire time- cut my brisket down to 8 hours last time!

Third: The important stuff: Results!

So far I've done ABT's, brisket, Pork butt, st louis, baby back, country style ribs, couple of chickens, some mushrooms, and some stuff I'm probably forgetting still, but i've put this dude through it's paces now, and it has turned out some seriously tasty Q- as I mentioned it cooks a bit fast, and you have to burn some wood in it to keep it going, but with charcoal for my base of coals and some good

quality splits, she hums right along- keep it 10-20% open on the firebox damper and once she settles in, kicks off some nice TBS. 

Here's some pics for review!


----------



## michael ark (Sep 11, 2011)

on your new smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like a real nice unit.

I like the firebox grill!


----------



## windshield king (Sep 11, 2011)

great looking smoker


----------



## coyote1 (Sep 11, 2011)

nice looking smoker and Q

is the brass things a hole for your temp probes


----------



## urbanredneck (Sep 11, 2011)

Yep- two holes- on for the pit, on for the meat- or two for the meat depending on what I'm doing that day.


----------



## roller (Sep 11, 2011)

There you go !!!!


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice looking Unit There,, Not sure about the racks being welded in place but,,,its sweet... Have a good time with it. Sounds like your off to a great start....


----------



## urbanredneck (Sep 11, 2011)

The racks slide out- in fact unless i'm doing doing a bunch of chicken or multiple shoulders the top rack and the firebox grate are pulled out and sit in the garage!


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks man!  As a cooker, I really designed these to be user friendly.  My welder does the hard work turning my science into a work of cooking art.  Really been fun seeing our smokers starting to hit the market and get noticed! 

Love the Q views of the grub.  Looks like you have been a busy boy!

Mark


----------



## wyocurt (Sep 13, 2011)

Just took delivery on my custom 60" long Patroit smoker.  Can't wait to try it.  Mark is the best to work with and I'am pleased as a buck in ruttin season.


----------



## wyocurt (Sep 13, 2011)

Go to the Patroit  webb site and look of the on on the aluminum trailer   Patroit bbq


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool smoker man! I like it.


----------



## urbanredneck (Sep 15, 2011)

Congrats! You are going to have a good time with it!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------

